# Sigma 24mm f/1.4 DG Art Now Shipping



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 18, 2015)

```
<p>We’ve read through the grapevine that B&H Photo has started shipping preorders for the Sigma 24mm f/1.4 DG Art series lens. There’s no word on stock levels and if all the preorders will be allocated with this initial shipment.</p>
<p>Justin, our lens reviewer is currently using the Sigma 24mm f/1.4 DG Art and we’re hoping for the review some time in April.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=14698" target="_blank">The-Digital-Picture</a>] | Sigma 24mm f/1.4 Art $849: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/SG2414CA.html%20" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1120085-REG/sigma_24mm_f_1_4_dg_hsm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a></p>
```


----------



## tron (Mar 18, 2015)

Let's hope he will test it for coma fully open...


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Mar 18, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>We’ve read through the grapevine that B&H Photo has started shipping preorders for the Sigma 24mm f/1.4 DG Art series lens.



Haha the narcissist in me will now refer to itself as "the grapevine" since I posted a poll here yesterday morning stating such information. 8)


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 18, 2015)

tron said:


> Let's hope he will test it for coma fully open...



Tron, this has already been tested:
http://www.lenstip.com/430.7-Lens_review-Sigma_A_24_mm_f_1.4_DG_HSM_Coma__astigmatism_and_bokeh.html

So, no... This is not the astro lens you've been looking for. Nice lens otherwise.

- A


----------



## tron (Mar 18, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Let's hope he will test it for coma fully open...
> ...


Thank's for the info. I knew about this site but I didn't know they had tested this lens.


----------



## WesternPacific (Mar 19, 2015)

I was lucky enough to have this lens for the last couple of days to mess around with. Unfortunately the weather was bad so I didn't shoot with it that much.

I am a pro but not the pixel peeping type. To date I have never owned a third party lens but was enthusiastic to try this lens when the chance came up (out of the blue). I was very happy with the handling of the lens, it feels very solid and well made. It also looks very nice in that Sigma way (i.e. understated but stylish). The AF on off button nicked into place nicely and the manual focus ring was smooth and taut. In the hand I liked it better than any of my Canon lenses
(TSE17F/4L, 24-105f4/L, 40f/2.8, 85f/1.8 or 100f/2.8L), so if tactile quality is important to you then this is a good bit of gear.
Image wise it seemed very good, producing a pleasing enough bokeh with very good sharpness. AF worked very well (though I didn't really push its limits). It did produce a bit of ugly flare when I deliberately tried to induce some but the pointed sun flare was quite pleasing.
Short story even shorter, I am considering a shift to the Sigma camp on the basis of this test. I was really impressed.


----------



## danielm (Mar 19, 2015)

Another take on the coma of the lens:

http://www.amateurphotographer.co.uk/reviews/lenses/sigma-24mm-f1-4-dg-hsm-a-review/4



> At the other end of the light-level scale, anyone interested in shooting star fields or cityscapes at night will be pleased to hear that coma is very low indeed, meaning that point light sources in the corner of the frame don’t distort excessively in shape, even when shooting wide open.



But the samples look pretty much the same between this and the lenstip sites.


----------

